# Rigid fork on STP?



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

what do you reckon... will it work, ive recently acquired some money to spend and was lookind at the Rebate park fork or the trailblade II 9mm

thanks guys!


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

You mean like Giant is doing. 
See This: http://www.giant-bicycle.com/en-GB/bikes/mountain/1408/29680/zoom/

Or read this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=328761


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

ok gus then tll me this...

What is more suited to street and park with a little dirt?

Identiti rebate or trailblade 2 (DMR)


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

oh yeah and is it worth the extra $30 for the rebate


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

come on guys i need to know!!!!


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

It will work, Id get a Planet X kniffen steel fork. I hate suspension on jumpers, I am full ridged all the way. 

Just be sure to measure and make sure that you get about the same size. getting a shorter fork will throw off the geo.


----------



## Woodvale (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a Rigid Fork and i like it good for jumping i think.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hmmm... you listed having an RST Gila... not a rigid...


----------



## Woodvale (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 4 bikes

Haro Escape 07
Norco Nail 06
P.1 06 "DMR Trailblade 2 Rigid Fork"
Avanti Delikt Type one 08

I only listed my Avanti specs which are still stock


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Pics or it didn't happen. All four bikes together with you or a sign with your name, not just some stock photo.

And seems interesting that you would choose to brag about the bike that isn't even yours yet.


----------



## Woodvale (Nov 2, 2007)

When i get home i will i am at work atm.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Then you should be doing your job and not dicking around on a forum.


----------



## Woodvale (Nov 2, 2007)

I am Working with C++ Programming i need to compile it every few minutes which gives me about 1 or 2 mins to go on the web.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

so do you guys know which would be better on an STP the identiti rebate park or the DMR trailblade 9mm, and which whould feel like my DJ4(heightwise)?

If it is the Rebate is it worth the extra $30?

oh yeah and im getting new bars soon which will come in the same order they are 2.5mm risers so they might fix it up if the ride height is a little low.

And im curious too see your Rigid P1


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Compare the axle to crown height of the DJ4 to the two forks in question. If you want your bike to handle the same with the rigid, you want a suspension corrected fork. A lower fork will not only drop your front end down, but it'll steepen the seat tube angle and the head angle. It will also drop the BB height.

Do you mean 2.5 inch risers? 2.5mm is near flat.

The Rebate has no brake mounts, so no front brake if you go that route. It weighs 1400ish grams. The DMR fork weighs about 250g more. The Trailblade II 9 is suspension corrected 100-110mm.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Do you mean 2.5 inch risers? 2.5mm is near flat.
> 
> The Rebate has no brake mounts, so no front brake if you go that route. It weighs 1400ish grams. The DMR fork weighs about 250g more.


oh yeah thats what i meant 2.5 inch risers

also i have no need for a front brake and it looks cleaner and possibly 
Stronger than the jump for because a little bit of the bottom of the fork has not been cut off to be able to mount disc brakes.

Do you know what the a2c height of each fork is and do you know any cheap suspension corrected forks?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I must've edited while you were posting. The DMR is suspension corrected for 100-100mm of travel. I'm not sure about the Identiti.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

oh ok thanks alot i will do some more research about the rebate


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

ok so i found this

Identiti Rebate Park Fork

The task;
To provide MTB riders with a rigid BMX style fork, that will suited to BMX style Street and Park riding (with or without BMX standard footpegs.)
This fork super clean fork is not supplied with any brake mounts, as Discs are no use in a Park, unless you like replacing them. 
An optional extra clamp-on V-pivot is available for those who require a front brake.
The 14mm axle slots are ideal for most BMX hubs, and will also accept regular 10mm type axles - using the machined alloy adaptors supplied.

'Unicrown' BMX style PARK fork.
Premium 4130 Cr-mo Deep drop steerer crown allows shallow bend radius legs and large weld area for increased strength. Fluted and butted 31.8mm legs are both light and strong. The internally and externally machined steerer offers optimised strength and weight, without the stress rising areas that changes in diameter over short distances can cause.
Super buff 6mm thick BMX style dropouts, CNC machined for lightweight. 
BMX standard 14mm axle slots with safety lip and 10mm alloy adaptors will accept MTB QR hubs or nutted axles 9-10 or 14mm axles.
*Short Suspension Corrected length provides crisp steering*.

Optional extra clamp-on V-pivot system for either 24 or 26".

*Axle to Crown race 425mm 
Weight: 1,405g*
Dropout: 6mm thick, CNC 14mm slot with safety feature.
Dropout adaptor: 14-10mm CNC alloy included.
Black Gloss finish

-----------------------------------------------------

this has an a2c height of 425 mm

the DMR has an a2c height of 435mm - 440mm (im not exactly sure which)

im not sure of the accuracy of this but the DJ3 has a a2c height of 483 so the DJ4 whould be the same... probably


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Woodvale, its like 11:00, you should be home from work already. Post your bikes, I don't think I have ever seen a rigid p1...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

11:00 in the states, 3.30pm in Australia


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> Woodvale, its like 11:00, you should be home from work already. Post your bikes, I don't think I have ever seen a rigid p1...


^^^^^^^this from the person who has never posted an actual picture of himself/herself and/or/neither of their bikes or the 55ft gap at whister which he/she/it claims to have done
anyone know how i can find the A-C height of the trailblade. 
425mm is the height of the identiti

also anyone know why i cant see most of the posts on this thread. it's got peoples screen names and a reply with no writing


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

it may be because youve blocked yourself from seeing a users posts or something, whos posts can't you see


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Woodvale said:


> I have 4 bikes
> 
> Haro Escape 07
> Norco Nail 06
> ...


4 very similar purposed bikes? You, my friend, are pretty dumb. Why get the crappy avanti if you already have a p.1, it does not make sens to me at all?

Then again why get a p.1 when you have an escape?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

sorted it. just cleared the browsing history


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

so what do you guys reckon Trailblade or Rebate???

i was thinking trailblade because it has a higher a2c height and is suspension corrected but it is also around 200g heavier, not that it will make much of a difference when im really comparing it to my DJ4.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Whatever's closer to your dj4's height. Either way your bike'll end up more nimble/twitchy.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

You don't want to match the a2c of the rigid to your suspension fork's a2c because that would be too tall. You need to consider the sag and typical movement in your suspension fork while riding. I would say if you are running an 80 or 100mm suspension fork, you would probably want a rigid fork that would be around 30mm to 50mm shorter than the a2c of your suspension fork. The 425mm a2c of the identiti would probably be around the low end of that range (probably better for a bike designed for 80mm fork), If the trailblade is aroung 435 to 440, it would probably be the better choice though I think both would work. Just don't get something bigger than 450mm.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

well, about 2 hours ago i ordered the trailblade so just have to wait around 1-1.5 weeks for it too be shipped, then i will post pics!!!


----------

